

The first video interview with the creators of BRAIN, the first PC virus. - FSecurePal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnedOWfPKT0&feature=channel_video_title

======
Montagist
Slick production value. Wonder who made the video for them.

~~~
mikkohypponen
It was directed by Taito Kawata from a company called Cocoa. There were three
of us in Pakistan to shoot this.

